
A Gay, Latino Partner Tests Goldman’s Button-Down Culture - el_benhameen
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/03/business/dealbook/goldmans-tech-chief-pushes-the-bank-to-be-more-open-like-him.html?ref=business
======
azinman2
While a nice human interest piece, the most surprising part (to me) was that
Goldman has 9k software engineers! Wow!

